# Machinist tool chest



## jimmyjames (Jan 19, 2013)

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/toolchest.png

Heres my initial design of the top chest for my machinist tool chest, i designed and drew it up in autodesk inventor, i have drawings for every component on the box. The box is walnut, the drawer fronts are zebrawood with purpleheart drawer sides and hard maple drawer backs, the drawer fronts are joined to the sides with through dovetails done on the leigh d4 jig, the drawer sides are joined to the backs using sliding dovetails. The drawer slides are hardwood stop dado'd into the box sides made of purpleheart. The dividers between the drawers are joined using stopped and through sliding dovetails. I decided to wait on putting the finish on it until i complete the middle and bottom chest for it. Heres a boatload of pictures for you.

Box after dovetails awaiting glue up
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-09_20-20-53_498.jpg

Fitting dividers
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-11_11-19-21_554-1.jpg

Dividers installed
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-14_12-04-35_591.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-14_12-04-48_904.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-14_12-05-02_532.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-14_12-06-30_316.jpg

drawer fronts fit
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-14_21-08-21_370.jpg

tails cut on sides
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-15_14-34-53_673.jpg

cutting the pins
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-15_14-35-01_19.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-15_15-17-22_336.jpg

All drawer parts ready for assembly
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-16_20-54-51_563.jpg

All drawers assembled, drawer slides installed and drawers are sliding!
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-19_15-19-54_455.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-19_15-20-00_792.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-19_15-20-35_768.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-19_15-44-37_963.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-19_15-44-47_860.jpg

pulls installed
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-28_11-22-45_64.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2012-12-28_11-22-52_346.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 19, 2013)

The middle chest will be built using the hardwood drawer slides as well, the bottom box it will be using ball bearing drawer slides that will be set in a dado into the side of the drawer so the look will be the same but will be easier to open and close since the the bottom box drawers will be bigger and hold alot more weight in them than the middle and top chests that hold light hand tools. I will also be making a 8/4 walnut workbench using 8/4 walnut lumber and will have square steel tube legs and also have a shelf and a pen/pencil drawer using the matching materials of the chests.


----------



## Brink (Jan 19, 2013)

That is real sharp. Well done!


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 19, 2013)

Brink said:


> That is real sharp. Well done!



Thanks! It will look alot better with some finish on it!

This week i worked on getting all of my walnut boards cut and joined and ran them through the drum sander and then cut them to final size with the festool tracksaw, im sure most would have used a table saw but the tracksaw cuts soo good and eliminates any errors...

man a drum sander makes wood working sooooooo much easier.....
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-01-19_09-42-53_633.jpg

panels ready for dovetailing
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-01-19_13-29-25_256.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 19, 2013)

I have to go pick up more walnut on monday, seems i was shorted on my order, i ordered 65 board feet but i got to measuring and seems i only received 55 board feet.... So i will pick that up monday so i can make the back panel for the bottom box


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 19, 2013)

Very impressive. First class work


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 19, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very impressive. First class work



Thanks!


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 19, 2013)

The boxes will have rasied panel front covers for locking them up made with walnut frames and ambrosia maple panels like in this picture


----------



## daugher12 (Jan 19, 2013)

That's one sharp chest! I make my daughter a jewelry chest using a similar design a couple of years ago with ambrosia maple panels.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful job! What a great chest it will be. Wonderful.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 20, 2013)

BarbS said:


> Beautiful job! What a great chest it will be. Wonderful.



Thanks!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 20, 2013)

Great looking chest!  I am needing one of these myself for my machinest tools. I like the through dovetails, I like the look of them. I sometimes even make them backwards so the dovetail is visible from the front, I know that's not as strong but it does look cool, and still has plenty of glue surface. I don't think I would ever use a blind dovetail as I like the look of the joint so much, but that's just me. Great job on the chest, I'll be watching the rest come together!


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 20, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Great looking chest!  I am needing one of these myself for my machinest tools. I like the through dovetails, I like the look of them. I sometimes even make them backwards so the dovetail is visible from the front, I know that's not as strong but it does look cool, and still has plenty of glue surface. I don't think I would ever use a blind dovetail as I like the look of the joint so much, but that's just me. Great job on the chest, I'll be watching the rest come together!



I do to, i dont understand going through all the work of dovetails just to hide them..... i love me some dovetails!


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 20, 2013)

I love them so much i did a bunch more of them today!

I got all of the pins and tails cut for the middle and top boxes

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-01-20_18-12-55_112.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-01-20_18-13-05_985.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-01-20_18-36-46_299.jpg

So much sawdust!

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-01-20_19-39-40_0.jpg

Middle box just dry fit
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-01-20_19-39-45_996.jpg

bottom box panels
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-01-20_19-39-50_476.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 20, 2013)

And i tell you what.... that was an awful lot of router work...... my hands are still vibrating...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2013)

That's not saw dust, that's cushioning for the feet!  Nice jig, I have a d4, I like it. Every time I use it I have to get the book out and relearn it though, but it is very versatile.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 23, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's not saw dust, that's cushioning for the feet!  Nice jig, I have a d4, I like it. Every time I use it I have to get the book out and relearn it though, but it is very versatile.



My d3 is exactly the same as the d4, just different colors, different book and older, does all the same stuff


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 23, 2013)

Well the middle and bottom box's are taking shape?
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-01-23_11-24-02_128.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-01-23_11-24-25_955.jpg

Just have to do the back panels then its time to work on all of the drawers......


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 23, 2013)

I havent decided if i want to put casters on the bottom box or not, the box will not ever get moved around, probably just make a nice looking skirt with leveling feet.........

The dimensions of the top box are 31.5" wide x 16.5" deep x 21.5" tall, middle box is 31.5" wide x 16.5" deep x 11.5" tall, bottom box is 31.5" wide x 20.5" deep x 31.5" tall, right now as it sits it would be 64.5" tall, with the skirt or wheels it will be around 70" tall


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 10, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous.

Robert


----------

